# evinrude etec 150 good or bad??



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

in the process of buying a boat with a 2007 etec 150, 266 hours, how are these motors?? reliable? heard good and bad on them, anyone own them? and whats your opinoin? thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You are going to get a lot of answers. From my personal experience, I'll never purchase another product _*of any type*_ from that manufacturer again.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

There is a reason equally equipped boats with an Evinrude sell cheaper than with a Mercury or Yamaha. Grenade waiting to happen.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

You are going to get plenty of naysayers by asking the question that way. 

Call Lee at Outboard Motor Service (419) 734-2224, and he will give you an honest personal opinion on that motor. They work on Johnson/ Evinrude only and do not sell new motors. I've had an older (2001) 200 HP Johnson for 10 years and only problem with VRO pump was replaced under warranty. I'm looking to upgrade to an Etec as soon as I can afford it, so I can have the quiet running power of Etec.

You need to talk to people that have owned them and what models they have or had. there were some troubles a couple decades ago.

The new 2-cycle Etecs really have an engineering advantage that cannot be overcome by 4-stroke technology. High Torque on the Etec's is real simple physics as is the lighter enginer. And their exhaust is cleaner, just ask the EPA.
Research "thehulltruth.com" website. There is plenty of talk on both sides.
Rickerd


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

In response to a comment to the OP, I have no experience with Evinrude E-tecs, but as to go and say I would NEVER purchase any product made by Evinrude, period, seems a bit extreme. Old johnson/Evinrude's "OMC" were dang fine 2 strokes, and comprise the body of old 2 smokes on the water today. The reason I post this is that that first reply seems a bit over the top and biased.

The gentleman who posted above, seems to have the best idea and plan for researching the motor.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The prior to Etec outboards were darn good pieces of equipment. I had owned five of them prior to my 2008, 115 Etec. By agreement, I cannot discuss my experience but can say that the manufacturer is not a customer oriented company. BTW; The product is not made by Evinrude. Evinrude is one of the several products offered by the Company.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a 2006 60hp etec and I haven't had a single problem and I fish during the winter as long as there isn't ice. Always fires right up and runs great. As far as a previous comment on them being cheaper is not true because I price checked 225 hp on Yamaha,Suzuki and Etec they were all in the same level as far as cost. What other company ever offered a 10 yr no question warranty?? Just saying


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Burkcarp1 said:


> I have a 2006 60hp etec and I haven't had a single problem and I fish during the winter as long as there isn't ice. Always fires right up and runs great. As far as a previous comment on them being cheaper is not true because I price checked 225 hp on Yamaha,Suzuki and Etec they were all in the same level as far as cost. What other company ever offered a 10 yr no question warranty?? Just saying


Read the post again...RESALE! I’m OK with you having a differing opinion, but DO NOT mis-quote what I said. As for facts, look on any fishing board and see why a...oh say...621 Ranger (any boat you want to insert) sells cheaper than an equally equipped boat with another motor on it?

As for warranty, Tommy Boy said it best...
”*Ted Nelson*: But why do they put a guarantee on the box?
*Tommy*: Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of sh!t. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I got spare time. But for now, for your customer's sake, for your daughter's sake, ya might wanna think about buying a quality product from me.”


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

and maintenance for 300 hours or something like that.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Maintenance must be performed by a certified Etec mechanic in the time frame stated and the cost isn't low.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Have a 2013 etec 115... so far so good. Take it in yearly for preventive maintenance.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

What cost's ARE low on ANY manufacturers' motor, when serviced by a certified trained tech person in todays world? 
The new(er) motors are not back-yard-mechanic-friendly.
BRP / Bombardier has as good a reputation as the next, but you can always find people that had a bad experience.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

2120Tom said:


> What cost's ARE low on ANY manufacturers' motor, when serviced by a certified trained tech person in todays world?
> The new(er) motors are not back-yard-mechanic-friendly.
> BRP / Bombardier has as good a reputation as the next, but you can always find people that had a bad experience.


AND some people have to spend that every year. Some every 3 yrs


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)




----------

